
Peter Thiel: Gawker suit was 'one of my greater philanthropic things I’ve done' - aanet
http://www.recode.net/2016/5/25/11779910/peter-thiel-gawker-hulk-hogan-interview
======
dang
For a site like recode.net it's pretty shocking how copied this is from
[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/26/business/dealbook/peter-
th...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/26/business/dealbook/peter-thiel-tech-
billionaire-reveals-secret-war-with-gawker.html). Yes, they link to it, but
they lift the quotes in a way that makes it look as if Thiel was talking to
them, when in fact they're copied wholesale.

~~~
internaut
Recode is owned by Vox but while fur has been flying on this Gawker-Thiel deal
I did some google searching and found a list of websites with names like

nydlnews worldwidenewsbulletin journalismworldnews 24mainstreet redhoticenews

Those I just made up but they were all of a kind: vaguely resembling the names
of existing newspapers online or seemingly news/journalist related because
buzzwords.

Doubtless some of them are quite real but ...

I found all these websites had the same basic story on the Thiel-Champerty
concept with a reference called 'Tip of the Iceberg' in each one (originally
this was the latimes).

I suspect that this is a form of astroturfing and that all these websites are
owned by the same entity.

If you do a search for this string: "thiel champerty tip of the iceberg"
you'll see exactly what I mean.

Even if this isn't intentional astroturfing, it means this motley collection
of websites are stealing from the original latimes story that used that
phrase. I don't think this is just syndication that newspapers do with each
other. I think as you said with Recode they're just taking everything
outright.

